# Desert Eagle 1911



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone have one of these? Or has anyone tried one? They seem to be priced well.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This bunch seems to like it, almost sounds like they were paid by the factory. Saw one when I was picking up my SIG, 'twas pretty.

http://forums.1911forum.com/showthread.php?t=265267

A 1911 that keeps running would be nice......


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Seems like all good reviews from the people that had actually shot one.


----------

